# Its Official



## nice777guy

Judge signed our papers. I'm single!

Now what?!?!?!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

go fvck somebody 
im going to look for a temp girl for my final next week.


----------



## Cogo123

Congratulations! Enjoy your freedom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Wheels65

I agree with Cogo, Congrats!


----------



## notreadytoquit

nice777guy said:


> Judge signed our papers. I'm single!
> 
> Now what?!?!?!?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wish you nothing but the best and don't forget that you have us here when the rollercoaster goes haywire


----------



## GreenEyes

Enjoy the freedom from bullsh*t!!!!


----------



## raising5boyz

CONGRATS! ...... if you are happy about it!

if not.....hang in there!

You can friend me on facebook now!!  lol 

Hope you are well and hope you are handling your new status ok.


----------



## nice777guy

Thanks all! Went out to celebrate an old friend's birthday tonight...had a decent time. Really just felt like any other old day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans

How did I miss this post?

Congratulations on your new life


----------



## nice777guy

Jellybeans said:


> How did I miss this post?
> 
> Congratulations on your new life


And - TGIF!

Doesn't feel much different...but maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## LovesHerMan

Welcome to the rest of your life. I know you will find someone awesome to share it with. I enjoy your posts and your sense of humor.


----------



## Jellybeans

Yes yes TGIF!!!

Haha I love Loves' post "Welcome to the rest of your life." 
SWEET!


----------



## Hope1964

Congratulations  Have fun!!!


----------



## Feelingalone

Congrats nice. Believe me you never know what will happen in your future. I sure didn't. But I've had a ball the last 6 - 7 months.


----------



## Lon

hey NG, today I also got some signing done, my ex and I and our lawyers have all signed the sep agreement and divorce decree, off to the courts it went today... should be signed off by a judge very soon, hopefully by the end of the month its official and within two months I will have the official divorce certificate in my hands.


----------



## nice777guy

Lon said:


> hey NG, today I also got some signing done, my ex and I and our lawyers have all signed the sep agreement and divorce decree, off to the courts it went today... should be signed off by a judge very soon, hopefully by the end of the month its official and within two months I will have the official divorce certificate in my hands.


Congrats!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

what is truly strange is that what little contact I have with ex through text, anytime she updates me about progress it is followed with an exclamation mark (like it is supposed to be exciting to me? - well, it is but certainly not because of her enthusiasm, I just want to get as far away from that wretch as I can)

anyways, gratz to you too. Have fun!


----------



## MissHim

nice777guy said:


> Judge signed our papers. I'm single!
> 
> Now what?!?!?!?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I would like to know more about what happened with you and your wife. I looked at some of your posts but there are so many. Did you post your story somewhere? 

I wish you the best. Thanks!


----------



## LonelyNLost

Congrats! Time for that next chapter to begin!  

Can't wait to be able to say my divorce decree is in hand.


----------



## nice777guy

MissHim said:


> I would like to know more about what happened with you and your wife. I looked at some of your posts but there are so many. Did you post your story somewhere?
> 
> I wish you the best. Thanks!


My story is all over the place. In a nutshell - she had almost continuous EA's over the last 3 years with a lot of different men. Was mostly via the Internet and phone - although she did start going out with friends a lot as well. She had some health problems that kind of started things - as she would spend most of her time in bed and on the computer - while I was taking care of the kids and the house. 

If you have any questions feel free to send me a message...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shane Jimison

yes you are single now congrates.


----------

